# Hey Hamilton Reef!



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

I am very new to this site and have enjoyed it more than any other form of infomation sharing system to date. I may stumble at times responding on the wrong threads until I become proficent on it use. I also support HR (he diggs for information) and enjoy the challenge of opposing views that are opposite from mine. We all learn from different views of other while honeing our prospective on life. Keep it coming.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Yeah I think the discussion and opinions about the news should be left to the Sound Off forum. *


Or even the appropriate threads. Deer, birds, fishing.....Politics shoud stay in sound off.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I vote to leave well-enough alone.

If someone doesn't want the original news link 'clouded' with subsequent follow-up posts of opinions, discussion, debate, etc.... then the obvious solution is to simply not scroll down past the topic starter.

Besides: The vast majority of threads on this page (80%) don't get a reply anyways.

So c'mon now people, lets not needlessly complicate things.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> The outdoor writers are getting PO'd at the corruption of the state Republicans intent on destroying our hunting & fishing resources with their continual assault on all F&W habitats as payoffs to their developers and polluters.


Although the only "official" affiliation I have is to Thousandcasts Publishing (otherwise known as "Me"), whenever I post something that has a negative connotation toward some things in the outdoor writing fraternity I always seem to get "friendly" messages reminding me that I am also a member of that fraternity. Therefore, since I'm gladly a member of the outdoor media and must've missed the "Things we need to be PO'd about" newsletter, I would very much like to know what it is exactly that I should be joining my peers in being PO'd about? 

All sarcasm and fun aside, politics and the health and well being of the outdoors are two things that do not go hand in hand. To single out just the republicans for corruption in this issue is kind of like saying that the KKK are the only bigots out there. NO ONE in the political arena is immune from self serving purposes when it comes to the exploitation of Michigan's natural resources. Seriously though, I've been out of touch with things lately, what specifically has "the outdoor writers" PO'd? Recent events? Actions? What?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Thousandcasts, here is a link to the thread that this thread was originally referring to.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=49707


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have known HR for about 17 years now. We lived in the same area. I do not know him personally but have run into him at several environmental meetings and Montague City meetings. Although I do not agree with him on this threads subject and have not agreed with him on others, he has won my admiration. HR has put more time in to fighting for hunters, fishermen, and the outdoor recreational sports than is imaginable. I think he has made it his full time job in life. So HR I can agree to disagree with you on this thread. I also salute you for all the time you have spent trying to keep my hunting and fishing rights, and the land I use to pursue them intact. THANK YOU!


----------

